# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Vrouwen zonder baarmoeder

## Monique

Ik las eergisteren in Sante, het onderwerp: vrouwen zonder baarmoeder en vagina.

Deze vrouwen kunnen geen kinderen krijgen.

Heeft dit verband met de des-pil die is voorgeschreven aan zwangere vrouwen, ter voorkoming van miskramen.

Gr. Monique

P.S. Ik heb zelf wel een baarmoeder en vagina en heb een dochtertje van 4 jaar oud. Wat een gemis dat zijn voor die vrouwen.

----------

hoi

ik ben 31 en bij mij is 8 jaar geledenmijn baarmoeder eruit gehaald,
nu ik op deze leeftijd ben beginnen bij mij de problemen 
te komen ik heb zelf 2 kinderen en 2 van mijn man 
wie heeft er ook problemen mee gehad wat hebben jullie er tegen gedaan om er beter me om te leren gaan.
vooral t feit dat ik zelf niet mer kan beslissen of ik wel of geen kinderen meer zou willen is bij mij heel zwaar aangekomen.
laat t me weten wat ik hier tegen kan doen

----------

